# Gold cup at eutaw forest archers



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

If they are not going to advertise i guess I will in their stead. This upcoming weekend (May 30 and 31st) Eutaw Forest Archers will be holding their 44 Annual Gold Cup archery tourney. Check out www.md-archery.org for directions. Casual registration 9 to 2 on Saturday and 9 to noon on Sunday. They are shooting 14 field and 14 hunter and they will also have 14 3D set up. I am not sure of the registration fee but it is usually about $10. Hope to see you all there and this weekend *I* will be able to shoot. Ed


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Ed you know if one of "us" doesn't bring up a shoot in Md these days...nobody says anything.:embara:

I love this shoot and course....it's been a few years since I have made it up there though. I usually have something going on that weekend. But I think I am free this weekend....

We were talking about it at your place on Sun....


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

'Bout time you came out from behind that counter..  :chortle: :cheers:

I'll be there.. I got the winning raffle ticket.. :becky: :thumb: :darkbeer:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

IGluIt4U said:


> 'Bout time you came out from behind that counter..  :chortle: :cheers:
> 
> I'll be there.. I got the winning raffle ticket.. :becky: :thumb: :darkbeer:


Which day are you shooting or are you shooting both days? Jon and I were talking about going. 

He just needs to come by so I can tweak his bow for him and set it up the way it needs to be setup :wink: He wasn't joking when he said he just shoots  Nino and I are his pit crew....he just fletches arrows :chortle:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> Which day are you shooting or are you shooting both days? Jon and I were talking about going.
> 
> He just needs to come by so I can tweak his bow for him and set it up the way it needs to be setup :wink: He wasn't joking when he said he just shoots  Nino and I are his pit crew....he just fletches arrows :chortle:


Yea, I could tell by the scope he was sportin that you hadn't gotten hold of it yet.. :chortle: :chortle: :wink: The man can shoot.. :thumb: 

I can't do both, not sure yet. I'll probably pick the day with the best weather forecast.. :noidea: :lol:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

IGluIt4U said:


> Yea, I could tell by the scope he was sportin that you hadn't gotten hold of it yet.. :chortle: :chortle: :wink: The man can shoot.. :thumb:
> 
> I can't do both, not sure yet. I'll probably pick the day with the best weather forecast.. :noidea: :lol:


That scope is a trip....that is the biggest bubble in the history of scopes. 

I have a couple lenses for him he just needs to get a CR housing for them and I will get him DYed up. :wink:

But yes he can shoot....he hasn't shot really any target in about 4 years....he just got that bow on Tues or so this past week. When we shot at NORVA he borrowed a PE from Nino and that was that Fri was the first time he had shot in a couple years other then his hunting bow and a couple indoor rounds....he will take two years off and go to the range and shoot 58-59 Xs


----------



## xpuncher (Apr 16, 2005)

I'm going to try and get down there on Sun. Gotta do the dad thing with my daughter and softball on Sat.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

I'm leaning towards Sunday too.. that way I can practice on Sat.. :chortle:

Hornet.. I think we need a pic of that bubble.. didn't get one.. :doh:  :mg:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

IGluIt4U said:


> I'm leaning towards Sunday too.. that way I can practice on Sat.. :chortle:
> 
> Hornet.. I think we need a pic of that bubble.. didn't get one.. :doh:  :mg:


I am sure there will be other chances to snap a pic of that thing....

That thing is so big that I am surprised a beep doesn't go off when you bubble to much to one side like a truck backing up. :chortle:


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

Hey, sorry to hijack but all you guys need to contact Lucky if you want her to hook up rooms for the hillbilly!!!

90/night for the H. Inn is a good deal!!!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

You aren't sorry.....

Heck some don't know if they are going yet...:noidea:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Sticky and Xpuncher....what time are you guys showing up? 
Super Bubble and I will be there in the morning 

We actually shot a 3D this morning....I realized how many points I lost because of my Nanos. I think I missed about 10 12s by a 1/8" or less...ACCs would have caught :chortle:

But both of our setups are in better shape.... Sticky your toast....bring your pliers tweezers aren't going to get the splinters out tomorrow :wink:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> Sticky and Xpuncher....what time are you guys showing up?
> Super Bubble and I will be there in the morning
> 
> We actually shot a 3D this morning....I realized how many points I lost because of my Nanos. I think I missed about 10 12s by a 1/8" or less...ACCs would have caught :chortle:
> ...


 Super Bubble...   If he signs up, that's gotta be his user name.. :nod: :chortle:

I'm flexible, but probly around 9ish I'm thinkin.... 

Ok, I will already sign over one for ya tonite.. 'cos I'm shootin a hinge tomorrow and it may not be pretty.. I'm hopin I can bust 500 with that thing.. :noidea:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Oh, them chewies like logs.. ya need yer indoor arrows for that game.. :lol: :thumb: :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

We will probably roll out around 8:30....

They do like logs....but I couldn't shoot my Hippos. They have 150 grain points in them. They are well over 400 grains....they would have not helped anything speed wise. I only really miss judged one target but I wasn't trying to shoot 225fps for 3D:wink:

as for the hinge....you will be fine. Just let it happen and don't force it. Keep that back "loaded" and continue to draw the bow....


----------

